# Uline Color Poly Bags



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Has anyone used these:

Color Poly Mailers - Uline

Are they acceptable for shipping use? I can't tell if they're more of a flexible bag, or a real shipping envelope.

Thanks.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

We use this type mailer everyday, there fine and cheaper than most other ways to mail.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Pwear said:


> Has anyone used these:
> 
> Color Poly Mailers - Uline
> 
> ...


 
Do you _want color mailers?_

They seem to be kind of expensive....
With shipping these will run you about .44 per mailer!

I get my mailers off of ebay...
500 - 12x15.5 Poly Bags White Plastic shipping Mailers
...and it only costs me 50.80!!! 
shipping included!!!!
...that's only .10 per mailer!!


I do like uline for some things though.... I get *Flap Lock Bags 9x12"* from them ...1000 for 26.00! 


just trying to help.....


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks! I'll look into those as well.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> I get my mailers off of ebay...
> 500 - 12x15.5 Poly Bags White Plastic shipping Mailers
> ...and it only costs me 50.80!!!
> shipping included!!!!
> ...that's only .10 per mailer!!


Link?



ashamutt said:


> I do like uline for some things though.... I get *Flap Lock Bags 9x12"* from them ...1000 for 26.00!
> 
> just trying to help.....


an you mail the clear ones? I thought you could only mail the colored or white ones. 

Does anyone mail the poly bagged shirts through general mail (with no issues) or do you use UPS/FEDEX?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

We send them the mail all the time. In 4 years had to replace one shirt.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

whats postage like in the US for one shirt via USPS?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

EnvyApparel said:


> whats postage like in the US for one shirt via USPS?


Depends on weight and where it's going. Sending from one coast to the other via USPS First Class will cost around $2.20 for a 7 oz shirt. Priority mail for one shirt would be $4.80.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

EnvyApparel said:


> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get all my shipping supplies from eBay as well. 

I've done a few price comparisons with the same product specs from uline and the ebay seller and the ebay seller (with shipping) is usually 50% of the cost of uline or even less expensive.

Valuemailers is the ebay store I get them from: eBay Store - ValueMailers: poly mailer, mailers, bubble mailer


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

EnvyApparel said:


> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the clear "_*Flap Lock Bags "*_ for a shirt "Wrapper"...for the lack of a better word.lol
Like when you go into a dept. store and pick up a men's dress shirt...notice how a lot of the shirts have clear plastic around them.....


I lay my shirt flat image side down ...put an 8.5 x 11 piece of chipboard in the middle and fold the shirt...turn the shirt over to see if the design is "straight" ..then I put in the clear flap lock bag and seal with my sticker logo.

...then into the polymailer bag(from ebay store -valuemailer) or into a priority mail "large" box.

chipboard cost *.08* per shirt (ebay)
shirt bag cost *.03* per shirt (u line)
polymailer cost *.10* total 1-3 shirts(ebay) ....(after 3 shirts ,no more poly mailer...I move up to a FREE priority mail box!) 

For 1-3 shirts sm-xl , I can usually get 3 into a polymailer...after that it becomes too large and the rate goes way up!
So this is when I use a PMB(priority mail "flat-rate" box)

The post office has a large cardboard "mail sizer"...they will give you one if you ask them.
It is for "large envelope" mailing....It has a cut out slot and if you can fit your polymailer through this slot you can mail from home using "first class mail"...as long as it is under 13oz.
If over 13oz ...well...fill up your tank and ride to the post office. If you want to mail parcel post......otherwise you can mail from home but have to use Priority mail rate.
I asked my post man "why can't I mail from home using "parcel post"? "...he told me that it was because it would not be "traceable"??? I guess all bombs are over 13oz!!!??? LOL!!!


----------



## dalessandro12 (May 27, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> I use the clear "_*Flap Lock Bags "*_ for a shirt "Wrapper"...for the lack of a better word.lol
> Like when you go into a dept. store and pick up a men's dress shirt...notice how a lot of the shirts have clear plastic around them.....
> 
> 
> ...


This is similar to what I was thinking about doing. What size flap bag and mailer do you use?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

dalessandro12 said:


> This is similar to what I was thinking about doing. What size flap bag and mailer do you use?


 
I am so sorry for this LATE reply....oops....I did not see this.

If you still want to know.....

I use 2 sizes....

Uline "flap lock bags"
S-10608 
9 x 12"

S-10609 
12 x 15"

1mil

Flap Lock Bags


----------



## GRUrillaGear (Jun 25, 2011)

Mrs Bacon - I love the setup your using. 

just to be clear, you use the 9x12 Uline Flap lock bags 1 per shirt. then you use a bigger sized poly bag to put any 3 shirts or less into? What sized poly bag do you use for the 3 shirts that are already in the 9x12 flap lock bags?


----------



## Mydivinefamily (Jul 4, 2011)

I am looking for a company that sells shirtbags with a custom logo. Do you all know of any one?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Mydivinefamily said:


> I am looking for a company that sells shirtbags with a custom logo. Do you all know of any one?


What kind of quantities are you looking for. Most companies want minimums of 1000's for custom shipping bags.


----------



## Mydivinefamily (Jul 4, 2011)

Rodney said:


> What kind of quantities are you looking for. Most companies want minimums of 1000's for custom shipping bags.


That's what I figured, but that's perfect 1000 should last me a while. I'm lookin for prices on the clear ones w/ logo as well as the cloth type that may come with something Louis vuitton and Chanel items.

Thanks for the help


----------

